# In the doors or in the rear deck



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

O.K. given the same exact set of speakers, say 6.5" Alpine TypeRs, would they sound better in the front doors or the rear deck. Does the volume of the door act like a box for the speakers to work off of? Does the "free air" situation of the rear deck to trunk hinder performance of the speakers? Input please.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

doors, you want your best speakers in front of you, to keep the soundstage forward

Everything will sound clearer and crisper if the good speakers are in the front, if you have the stock crap in the front and good speakers in the rear it will still sound muffled like it does stock, with slightly more midbass. Not worth the upgrade if you just stick them in the back.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> doors, you want your best speakers in front of you, to keep the soundstage forward
> 
> Everything will sound clearer and crisper if the good speakers are in the front, if you have the stock crap in the front and good speakers in the rear it will still sound muffled like it does stock, with slightly more midbass. Not worth the upgrade if you just stick them in the back.


O.K> but what if I have the same speakers in the front doors and the rear deck with the same amount of power, will the door speakers still sound better? aside from relation to where your sitting in the car.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Ignoring where you're sitting, and how the sound reflects and propogates through the car?

The rears would sound better, in both cases the speakers are mounted in an infinite baffle setup. However, the rear speakers are mounted in a better baffle that isolates the front and rear sound waves better. The doors are full of holes and you get a lot of cancellation in the lower frequencies because the sound coming off the rear of the speaker is allowed to reflect off the door skin and then it interferes with the sound coming off the front of the speaker.

If you used a lot of sound deadening and completely sealed both the doors and the rear deck then the speakers would be able to perform the same in either location. Except of course if you have a sub, a sub will pressurize the trunk and can interfere with the speakers in the rear deck.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

I see, that explains it very well and thank you very much, I understand now cuz I had some kenwood 6x9s in the rear deck and they sounded like crap so I took them out and left the holes empty. I have two 12" JLs and two 8" RF full range drivers with some separate tweeters in the trunk so I thought maybe the empty holes would let some of the sound into the cabin so I don't always have to fold down my rear seats. It didn't work too well. The trunk sounds great for popping the lid and listening outside the car @ Beach, etc. But I want to get more sound into the car, so I plan on ditching the 8"s and using the power either for the front doors, or the rear deck speakers, (rear would be a hell of a lot easier cuz the wires are right there)


----------

